# How Many of you installed Linux?



## moshel (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello friends,

Well to begin i must say i dont like Linux!  I mean what is wrong with Windows....The only reason Linux is safer is because *no one has made viruses* for Linux and also hardly anyone makes new softwares or games for Linux and even if someone makes it, it is hard to find.

The August issue gave the pros and cons of all the available Linux's and in that i saw that for some reason some linux is good but for some other reason some other linux is good i mean there is no Standard base of Linux Like windows 98.

As you all know Digit DVD of August had Linux Suse 9.1 and the September Issue has Knoppix.

So guys if u have installed Linux from the DVD then pls tell ur experience or even other linux users can tell about their own Experiences


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 7, 2004)

*Reply: How Many of you installed Linux?*



			
				moshel said:
			
		

> Hello friends,
> 
> Well to begin i must say i dont like Linux!



well, if you're happy with Windows, what else is required !

as for Linux, the installation is quite simple nowadays.


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 7, 2004)

for linux related information you can read: 

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6257
```
and this:

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6684
```
and this:

```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6322
```

you can search for more _Linux_ related threads.


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 7, 2004)

It's usability and stabililty thing when u talk windows and linux... and my experience with linux is cool... i run RHEL Pro WS and WIN XP Media Center 2004 on my desktop.
I installed SuSe by DIGIT in a Virtual PC using Microsoft Virtual PC 2004... well SuSE is a good distro... i liked it.

U were talking about STANDARDS like WINDOWS VERSIONS in LINUX... well man ever heard of OpenSource?????????  (just GOOGLE it for more info)

WINDOWS is also not STANDARD... ask peoples who use WINDOWS (me too) and apply patch every week... lol

sure, LINUX is cool when it comes to security stuff


----------



## mail2and (Sep 7, 2004)

i use linux from 3 yrs

red hat
knoppix
lycoris
linspire
xandros


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 7, 2004)

ive done with 
Red hat 
and mandrake 
looking forward for knoppix 
(now where the hell is my DVD DRIVE)


----------



## amitsaudy (Sep 7, 2004)

Redhat n PCQlinux
Mandrake
Corel etc.
N had a great time tooo..
No SUSE yet but hav future plans..
N  sez  who
no one writes virus for linux,no software for linux..
C MOoon


----------



## diab0lic666 (Sep 7, 2004)

RedHat
SuSE
mandrake

@mail2and: How is linspire.


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2004)

moshel said:
			
		

> Hello friends,
> Well to begin i must say i dont like Linux!


Good comment ! Afterall no one force u to use Linux 


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> I mean what is wrong with Windows....The only reason Linux is safer is because *no one has made viruses* for Linux and also hardly anyone makes new softwares or games for Linux and even if someone makes it, it is hard to find.


LOL , LOL , ROTFL 
Dude , sorry to say this , but I think u should read some books , visit some sites ( google may help ) before postin like this


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> The August issue gave the pros and cons of all the available Linux's and in that i saw that for some reason some linux is good but for some other reason some other linux is good i mean there is no Standard base of Linux Like windows 98.


Thats the fredom . If u need server , go for Debian / RH etc etc , if u need desktop , multimedia then go for mandrake , suse . There r lot linux flavors that best suited for ur specific needs


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> As you all know Digit DVD of August had Linux Suse 9.1 and the September Issue has Knoppix.
> 
> So guys if u have installed Linux from the DVD then pls tell ur experience or even other linux users can tell about their own Experiences


Thats a good idea , I agree . those can sure comment on their installations , the problems they faced , how it works for em etc etc

.


----------



## aadipa (Sep 7, 2004)

i last used linux 2 years ago it was PCQ based on RedHat 7.3

will burn a live cd once i get my DVD drive


----------



## jpushkarh (Sep 7, 2004)

not form aug / sep dvd i have tried every Linux distribution published at digit.


----------



## amitsaudy (Sep 7, 2004)

Same here.
But for 'almost' every Linux distribution published at digit.


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 7, 2004)

i havent installed in yet but using knoppix(live) for a almost say last 8-9 months ... i.e, when i get bugged up with windows  it is sometimes too boring so for a change linux...........yeah i am looking forward to install one this time around when i get my hdd fixed (still without hard disk  thanx to noppix i am online  )


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 7, 2004)

i installed SUSE it's cool  knoppix is the best!!!!!!

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Prashray (Sep 7, 2004)

I am going to instal Suse soon.


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 7, 2004)

This time they hae given knoppix it rocks!!!!! i have tried one given by LFY i gotta burn it soon and tata bye bye suse knoppix is here 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2004)

i like windows!!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 7, 2004)

I have installed Suse ..Its the best Linux that I have tried yet ... Looking forward for FreeBSD ...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2004)

Well there is already lots of discussion about usuability of Linux,

Already lots of LINUX vs WINDOWS .. 

If still people ask that *Why  LINUX * ? then either they don't like to read earlier posts or they really don't have patience to learn something and which is better !


----------



## cnukutti (Sep 8, 2004)

I have installed many distros like mandrake 8.1, suse 6.3, red hat 9, pcq  2004, mandrakw 9.1, suse 9 

I find having linux in my computer a sign to show-off at college.


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 8, 2004)

moshel said:
			
		

> Well to begin i must say i dont like Linux!


Any specific reasons for that ? please elaborate...


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> I mean what is wrong with Windows....


??


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> The only reason Linux is safer is because *no one has made viruses* for Linux


that's not the case, its the security model of UNIX that's responsible... there's something called as POSIX... filesystems complying those specifications are far safer than proprietary operating systems ...


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> and also hardly anyone makes new softwares or games for Linux and even if someone makes it, it is hard to find.


Who said that ? Sometime visit  < www.sourceforge.net > and you wont complain like this ...


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> The August issue gave the pros and cons of all the available Linux's and in that i saw


Me not a subscriber ...    


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> i mean there is no Standard base of Linux Like windows 98.


I beg your pardon... what did you say just now ??? no standard ??? Please do your research/homework before complaining like this ... What standard are you talking about ??? ... can you point me out any such specific examples ? or is it just because someone said like that ?


			
				moshel said:
			
		

> So guys if u have installed Linux from the DVD then pls tell ur experience or even other linux users can tell about their own Experiences


Me not a subscriber and dont even have a DVD drive... but i've got a lot of experience to share...


----------



## SHell (Sep 8, 2004)

OPEN SOURCE is rocking.

I have both WINDOWS XP and Red Hat linux 9.

The latest in Linux is Fedora CORE 2.

and if u r a little more adventuruous, tryyyyyyy

SLAGWARE 10.

The future belongs to open source...............


----------



## mail2and (Sep 9, 2004)

well acc to me lycoris 1.4 rules the roost when it comes to graphics

xandros is a close second

linspire is third...


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 9, 2004)

mail2and said:
			
		

> well acc to me lycoris 1.4 rules the roost when it comes to graphics
> xandros is a close second
> linspire is third...


See, but these distributions are not completely Free Softwares... they contain proprietary software that's bundled with Free/Open Software...

Xandros for example contains a proprietary CD burning software that has serious limitations... Its just not ethical to use such distributions that are there to make money and to take advantage of the hype... 

I stand by my Debian Box...


----------



## cnukutti (Sep 9, 2004)

My PCQLinux has almost all utilities for a common user and developer. BUt hey where is my XMMS?
Good now I remember I need to d'load it


----------



## moshel (Sep 9, 2004)

I tried the Knoppix by burning it to a CD and ran it using the live CD option on the boot menu i inserted a line "lang=us" to change the language to us english but when linux started there were still somethings or maybe spellings written in german.....is it like that with all linuxes?

Moreover while the program auto configured my devices...it wasnt able to configure my sound card so the sound didnt work and also it didnt cofigure my Geforce MX 4000 card....is that a problem with linux or is it my computer?

Anyway i tried Linux.....looks good but complicated most of the things u will ever need are already installed... i will surely keep looking at it to see what it is all about

But Still "WINDOWS IS THE BEST"


----------



## JAK (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmm..
well LINUX sucks......BIG TIME..  

It cannot detect my HDD..It says HDD not found or some crap.. cuz its in a raid array lol...
I mean wtf..even win98 gets installed on my system without havin probs in detecting my HDD..I installed the Promise raid driver after comletein win98 installation..so cool

Same goes for WinXP..atleast the it starts off by copying files on my HDD..lateron the error is imminent if I donnot install my Promise Fasttrak 378 driver but atleast WinXP setup knows that my HDD is there and copies files to the HDD..lol

Freakin even Dos works...but not Linux

*SO LINUX SUCKX.... *

Will install it on my other PC though...2morrow...lol

Untill then LINUX sucks...  




P.S: 2morrow it might Rock...


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 10, 2004)

moshel said:
			
		

> i inserted a line "lang=us" to change the language to us english but when linux started there were still somethings or maybe spellings written in german.....is it like that with all linuxes?


Nope... its not like that with every GNU/Linux distribution... Knoppix is a german distribution so its default locale is *de* ,... just verify what you've given at boot prompt again... here is what you have  to type....

* boot: knoppix lang=us *



			
				moshel said:
			
		

> it wasnt able to configure my sound card so the sound didnt work and also it didnt cofigure my Geforce MX 4000 card....is that a problem with linux or is it my computer?


Nope... nothing is wrong with your computer or Knoppix... have you installed drivers for your GeForce  in windows ??? similarly u've got to get drivers for Linux also... contact your  vendor's website...



			
				moshel said:
			
		

> Anyway i tried Linux.....looks good but complicated most of the things u will ever need are already installed... i will surely keep looking at it to see what it is all about


And those that are not installed can be installed  on-the-fly on CD also...



			
				moshel said:
			
		

> But Still "WINDOWS IS THE BEST"


It all depends  on your requirements...


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 10, 2004)

JAK said:
			
		

> I mean wtf..even win98 gets installed on my system without havin probs in detecting my HDD..I installed the Promise raid driver after comletein win98 installation..so cool


You just are not installing proper RAID drivers  and complaining.... Linux has been used on Servers for ages... dont you think there would have been support for RAID ever since ???



			
				JAK said:
			
		

> P.S: 2morrow it might Rock...


Strange ..... attitudes change so fast....


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 10, 2004)

I had Redhat 6.0, now have 7.0 

Hope to get a more recent distro


----------



## djmykey (Sep 10, 2004)

Yo ppl lotsa clashing so i wanted to insert my teeny weeny post. I am doing a project that would bring peace to this forums. I am making a proxy server in Linux and gonna share the internet connection on windoz so isnt that cool and that to with out attending any classes. all on my own i think that i got that thing in me to do it. nobody in my class wants to hear abt it but still i want to do it. But any wayz man gnurag u please me thanks to ur posts. any time i have any doubt will u help me wit them. if u cant do u know any person that will help me?


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 10, 2004)

djmykey said:
			
		

> if u cant do u know any person that will help me?


I know the right  person  for  these adventures... * Ricky * ...  he even runs a website providing tech  support to adventurous  people like us...  < www.linuxsolved.com/forums > 

Check out the  servers and tutorials section... it already has some information about how to go about installing a proxy server...


----------



## oldmonk (Sep 10, 2004)

> Hmm..
> well LINUX sucks......BIG TIME..
> 
> It cannot detect my HDD..It says HDD not found or some crap.. cuz its in a raid array lol...



Promise fast track 378 is supported by linux. 

Just like you have to load drivers for xp and 98 you have to do the same for linux.
If youre at the least interested you can do a google search to find out how to make it work for you.

Sometimes a little research pays off!!!!

If you want to stick with dos , 98 and xpee then, well .............


----------



## JAK (Sep 11, 2004)

oldmonk said:
			
		

> > Hmm..
> > well LINUX sucks......BIG TIME..
> >
> > It cannot detect my HDD..It says HDD not found or some crap.. cuz its in a raid array lol...
> ...



*Hmm..

thankx for being so nice..  
But cud u help me in finding them... *


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 11, 2004)

yes, i do.


----------



## oldmonk (Sep 11, 2004)

> thankx for being so nice..
> But cud u help me in finding them...


my pleasure but wihich distro are you using and i need a detailed configuration of your pc!!!

for a start try switching the eide mode in the bios from sata to pata? if you have that option?


----------



## JAK (Sep 11, 2004)

oldmonk said:
			
		

> my pleasure but wihich distro are you using and i need a detailed configuration of your pc!!!
> for a start try switching the eide mode in the bios from sata to pata? if you have that option?


Suse 9.1 n Redhat...  


Hmm...
u can get my config in my siggy
Anyway here it is

Prescott 3.2-->Ausu P4C800 Delux Mobo--> Promise Fasttrak 378 integrated raid controller(Need Driver)-->3Com gigabit Ethernet controller(already found driver for this)


Frankly just find me the Promise Fasttrak 378 Raid Controller Driver and I 'll do the rest....


----------

